# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Chimpanzee kills woman

## Nooomoto

Sorry...I think this is the most hilarious 911 call ever. Why the fk would you have a chimp as a pet? You can hear the chimp in the background LOL...

This happened in CT, by the way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrB2zXWr-lk

----------


## *RAGE*

sad......that lady sound crazy

----------


## D7M

yah, I saw that on the news this am during cardio...

that was pretty messed up.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

LOL


I couldn't help but laugh


Did the chimp actually rip the other chick into pieces?

----------


## *RAGE*

> LOL
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh
> 
> 
> Did the chimp actually rip the other chick into pieces?


Yes that what the news said....

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Yes that what the news said....


So this whack job woman locked herself in a car while her friend was being torn apart. What a ****...

----------


## Nooomoto

I don't feel sorry for either of them. That's what you get for messing around with wild animals. Let the animals be animals.

----------


## T-MOS

I heard the lady was in critical condition, did she die??

I feel sorry for the chimp. I don't think its his fault.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

that chimp has an attitude problem.

----------


## T-MOS

> that chimp has an attitude problem.


it was Roid Rage !!

----------


## Flagg

1) Im sure if any of us witnessed a chimpanzee ripping a human apart, you wouldn't be "LOL"ing, you'd be ****ing mortified.

2) How the hell does one buy a chimpanzee for a pet? Surely you must need a licence. Chimps are renowned for being aggresive, its Bonobos that are peaceful. 

Tragic.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> 1) Im sure if any of us witnessed a chimpanzee ripping a human apart, you wouldn't be "LOL"ing, you'd be ****ing mortified.
> 
> 2) How the hell does one buy a chimpanzee for a pet? Surely you must need a licence. Chimps are renowned for being aggresive, its Bonobos that are peaceful. 
> 
> Tragic.


true.
I also wouldn't sit in my car watching my friend get f'ed up.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

This was actually not too far from where I live. The lady tried to save her friend. She grabbed a butchers knife and stabbed it a few times in the back. The cops said it was so strong that it was unphased by the stabbings. It was a 200 lbs chimp that they said has at least twice to 3 times the strength of a human man that size. It pretty much ripped the victims face off from what I hear. The cops did not want to shoot it. It opened the car door of one of the squad cars and entered the car where the police officer was to go after him. He shot it in defense.

Pretty wild story. Aside from obviously trying to save your friend, I can't imagine how hard it would be to have to stab your own pet with a knife trying to kill it. I don't know if I could do that to my dog, let alone a pet that was closer to being human. That she dressed and fed steak and lobster to and ate dinner with since it was a baby.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> 1) Im sure if any of us witnessed a chimpanzee ripping a human apart, you wouldn't be "LOL"ing, you'd be ****ing mortified.
> 
> 2) How the hell does one buy a chimpanzee for a pet? Surely you must need a licence. Chimps are renowned for being aggresive, its Bonobos that are peaceful. 
> 
> Tragic.


The laws in CT have changed over the last few years making it very hard to own a wild animal in your place of residence. I'm not sure how old it was, but I know she owned the chimp long enough to where she got him before the tighter laws were implemented. Basically she was allowed to keep it because He was grandfathered in to the previous rules.

That being said, I know its still a wild animal but it wasn't AS wild as say a tiger or lion in my opinion. The chimp could dress itself, ate human food at the the dinner table with a fork and knife, slept in bed in pajamas, knew how to use keys to unlock doors and open them, etc.

I'm not sure of the exact medication, but she gave him something like a zanex a little before the attack. Dr's now think that may have been the cause stating that human medications can react differently in certain animals.

----------


## BritishColumbian

that was horrible, I couldnt listen to much of that, people in distress really freak me out, I'm going to vomit. I had no Idea chimps were capable of something so brutal. I would fight a chimp tho, just to see how strong they really are, and now I hate them anyways.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> The laws in CT have changed over the last few years making it very hard to own a wild animal in your place of residence. I'm not sure how old it was, but I know she owned the chimp long enough to where she got him before the tighter laws were implemented. Basically she was allowed to keep it because He was grandfathered in to the previous rules.
> 
> That being said, I know its still a wild animal but it wasn't AS wild as say a tiger or lion in my opinion. The chimp could dress itself, ate human food at the the dinner table with a fork and knife, slept in bed in pajamas, knew how to use keys to unlock doors and open them, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact medication, but she gave him something like a zanex a little before the attack. Dr's now think that may have been the cause stating that human medications can react differently in certain animals.


its spelled xanax my man, and yeah thatll do it to ya. its a CNS depressant and pretty strong benzo. i tripped out once while on xanax and tried to fight my brother. i got knocked the **** out though.

----------


## Nooomoto

> The laws in CT have changed over the last few years making it very hard to own a wild animal in your place of residence. I'm not sure how old it was, but I know she owned the chimp long enough to where she got him before the tighter laws were implemented. Basically she was allowed to keep it because He was grandfathered in to the previous rules.
> 
> That being said, I know its still a wild animal but it wasn't AS wild as say a tiger or lion in my opinion. The chimp could dress itself, ate human food at the the dinner table with a fork and knife, slept in bed in pajamas, knew how to use keys to unlock doors and open them, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact medication, but she gave him something like a zanex a little before the attack. Dr's now think that may have been the cause stating that human medications can react differently in certain animals.


Dude...chimps are the only animals that have been PROVEN to form "gangs" and attack other gangs. They frequently hunt, kill and cannibalize their own.

Chimps are indeed wild animals and should be left in the wild where they can be wild without ripping some dumb ass lady's face off. Bringing a wild animal into your home is begging for problems.

She dressed it up and fed it lobster, gave it Xanax? This lady has some fkin issues. If her friend that got killed was my mom or something, you can be damn sure I'd be suing this lady.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> It's spelled xanax my man, and yeah that'll do it to ya. It's a CNS depressant and pretty strong benzo. I tripped out once while on xanax and tried to fight my brother. i got knocked the **** out though.


Thanks for that necessary correction of one "letter" for me. Lol.
Please see my corrections to your sentence in blue.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> Dude...chimps are the only animals that have been PROVEN to form "gangs" and attack other gangs. They frequently hunt, kill and cannibalize their own.
> 
> Chimps are indeed wild animals and should be left in the wild where they can be wild without ripping some dumb ass lady's face off. Bringing a wild animal into your home is begging for problems.
> 
> She dressed it up and fed it lobster, gave it Xanax? This lady has some fkin issues. If her friend that got killed was my mom or something, you can be damn sure I'd be suing this lady.


Yeah, it was actually the chimp from the Old Navy commercials. It wore human clothes, slept in a bed. Ate it's meals with the family, etc.
While I agree with you about it still being a wild animal and having that innate animalistic instinct to it, I still have to make a separation between chimps and other wild animals. They are humans closest animal relative. We can receive blood transfusions from them since our DNA is so similar. I won't even get into the theory of evolution. While not as strong, a dog can do just as much damage.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> Dude...chimps are the only animals that have been PROVEN to form "gangs" and attack other gangs. They frequently hunt, kill and cannibalize their own.


So do humans.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Yeah, it was actually the chimp from the Old Navy commercials. It wore human clothes, slept in a bed. Ate it's meals with the family, etc.
> While I agree with you about it still being a wild animal and having that innate animalistic instinct to it, I still have to make a separation between chimps and other wild animals. They are humans closest animal relative. We can receive blood transfusions from them since our DNA is so similar. I won't even get into the theory of evolution. While not as strong, a dog can do just as much damage.


Your logic is ridiculous, man. Dogs are domesticated animals that have been bred and evolved to depend on humans for their survival. And no, a dog can not rip a woman's face off, take multiple stab wounds from a large knife in the back, open the door of a police car and attack a police officer, only stopping because it was shot to death.

I'm pretty sure chimps do just fine in the wild without lobster, clothing and Xanax.

There's a reason the laws you referred to were created, to prevent people from keeping wild animals as pets so that this very thing doesn't happen.

This retarded lady should put a gun in her mouth and pull the trigger. She not only got her friend killed, she also got the chimp killed.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> Your logic is ridiculous, man. Dogs are domesticated animals that have been bred and evolved to depend on humans for their survival. And no, a dog can not rip a woman's face off, take multiple stab wounds from a large knife in the back, open the door of a police car and attack a police officer, only stopping because it was shot to death.


Please do a search for how many dog related attacks happen in america each year. A dog can not take someone's face off? Are you really serious? Maybe not your teacup yorkie, but do a little research before you post and speak of logic. And yes, larger dogs can take stab wounds and keep going. You think a 200lb rottweiler would be stopped by a knife when it was in attack mode? And obviously they can't open doors. (Lack of intelligence and opposable thumbs). My pitbull has jumped through a closed glass kitchen window to get at a stranger on my property.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Please do a search for how many dog related attacks happen in america each year. A dog can not take someone's face off? Are you really serious? Maybe not your teacup yorkie, but do a little research before you post and speak of logic. And yes, larger dogs can take stab wounds and keep going. You think a 200lb rottweiler would be stopped by a knife when it was in attack mode? And obviously they can't open doors. (Lack of intelligence and opposable thumbs). My pitbull has jumped through a closed glass kitchen window to get at a stranger on my property.


1. I never said a dog cannot take someones face off. I said a dog is not capable of those events in succession. Yes, there are more dog attacks in the US...you know why? Because there are more dogs. I'm sure if there were as many pet chimps as there are pet dogs, you'd be seeing about chimp attacks all the time, as opposed to pit bull attacks. Chimps can jump, grab, throw, use tools, stomp opponents, etc. A chimp on a rampage will do far more damage than a dog ever could, as evidenced by the events in CT and around the world. Add that to the fact that chimps form gangs and kill for the sake of killing, and you've got an animal that has no business living in someone's home.

2. Where have you ever seen a 200 lb Rottweiler? Males get up to 110. A Rottweiler that weighed 200 lbs would be severely overweight and hardly up for a fight.

3. Why would you try to compare domesticated dogs to wild chimps?

4. My teacup yorkie?

Why are you trying to defend the actions of a stupid woman? You know damn well that chimps aren't meant to be pets.

----------


## Flagg

> that was horrible, I couldnt listen to much of that, people in distress really freak me out, I'm going to vomit. I had no Idea chimps were capable of something so brutal. I would fight a chimp tho, just to see how strong they really are, and now I hate them anyways.



Fighting a chimp, hell fighting most wild animals IS NOT ADVISABLE. As stated in this thread, chimps have something like 3 times the power of a human, pound for pound. In the wild, most animals kill for food...chimps are one of the few animals that kill for the hell of it. Ive seen tribes of chimps in nature documents corner animals and literally kill it for the sake of it. They can be really evil bastards. It really isn't hard to see how we evolved from chimpanzees and how we keep certain traits. By comparison, Gorillas are very gentle primates. 

I don't blame the chimp for this. Prehaps it had a bad reaction to the drug given it before. Sometimes dogs just go off on one. Ive heard something as minor as a smell or a sound can trigger something in a dog to attack someone or something.

Cats still go out and kill birds and mice. Animals will NEVER be truly domesticated by humans.

----------


## Flagg

> Dude...chimps are the only animals that have been PROVEN to form "gangs" and attack other gangs. They frequently hunt, kill and cannibalize their own.
> 
> Chimps are indeed wild animals and should be left in the wild where they can be wild without ripping some dumb ass lady's face off. Bringing a wild animal into your home is begging for problems.
> 
> She dressed it up and fed it lobster, gave it Xanax? This lady has some fkin issues. If her friend that got killed was my mom or something, you can be damn sure I'd be suing this lady.



I should have read further down, because this is 100% true. Chimps most the time will adhere to the usual laws of nature, but every now and again they perform some pretty ****ed up stuff. And now that I know what Xanex does to a human from Jiggas response....well giving that to a Chimpanze is asking for trouble.

----------


## Flagg

> Please do a search for how many dog related attacks happen in america each year. A dog can not take someone's face off? Are you really serious? Maybe not your teacup yorkie, but do a little research before you post and speak of logic. And yes, larger dogs can take stab wounds and keep going. You think a 200lb rottweiler would be stopped by a knife when it was in attack mode? And obviously they can't open doors. (Lack of intelligence and opposable thumbs). My pitbull has jumped through a closed glass kitchen window to get at a stranger on my property.


I have to agree with Vera as well as NooMoto, and while you two have opposing opinions, there are some things that can be taken from both of you.

1) Owning a chimp for a pet is asking for trouble
2) Certains dogs, like chimps, have been known to cause carnage...i've heard of some pretty effed up stories of what Rotties and Pits have inflincted on people before. 
3) People can call dogs and cats domesticated, they're not really. Cats still go out and hunt mice and birds, a dog will kill a squirrel if it corners one. If humans vanished over night, your average cat and dog could cope quite well in the wild.
4) Chimps do indeed form gangs..I think it's why humans act the way they do today.

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> 1. I never said a dog cannot take someones face off. You said a dog is not capable of ripping off someones face.I said a dog is not capable of those events in succession. And yes it is Yes, there are more dog attacks in the US...you know why? Because there are more dogs. Was not my point. I'm sure if there were as many pet chimps as there are pet dogs, you'd be seeing about chimp attacks all the time, as opposed to pit bull attacks. Chimps can jump, grab, throw, use tools, stomp opponents, etc. A chimp on a rampage will do far more damage than a dog ever could, as evidenced by the events in CT and around the world. Really? Hmm, no deaths, one injured. How many times have you heard about a dog killing one or even multiple people? I've heard this a lot.Add that to the fact that chimps form gangs and kill for the sake of killing, and you've got an animal that has no business living in someone's home.
> My point was not that there are MORE dog attacks than chimp attacks obviously. My point was that even domesticated animals kill and injure humans.
> 
> 2. Where have you ever seen a 200 lb Rottweiler? Males get up to 110. A Rottweiler that weighed 200 lbs would be severely overweight and hardly up for a fight.
> My friend has two actually one is 211 lbs and the other is 208. They are bread in germany. My parents st bernard is also 175 lbs. 
> 
> 3. Why would you try to compare domesticated dogs to wild chimps?
> Again, you are missing my point. I was saying that even domesticated house pets can be just as violent. BTW the chimp was domesticated since birth. Difference. Just like there are such things as wild dogs.
> 
> ...


I'm not defending her actions at all. Just stating that I don't think you can group them in with a pet lion or something like that. Any animal, be it domestic or wild has the ability to turn even on its owner.

----------


## gst528i

I lol the whole time. Wrong i know but funny.

----------


## Overhaulz

Man, you guys are right, that clip is hilarious to listen to!! Do you also like to laugh at the 9/11 devastation videos, or victims of war, etc.? Those are just as funny. Put yourself in the woman's shoes for about two seconds and you'll really think it's not that funny--even if it was just plain stupid to own that thing as a pet.

Is this funny too? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgCHhovMxgo

(It's not related at all to the chimp attack; I'm just trying to make a point.)

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Man, you guys are right, that clip is hilarious to listen to!! Do you also like to laugh at the 9/11 devastation videos, or victims of war, etc.? Those are just as funny. Put yourself in the woman's shoes for about two seconds and you'll really think it's not that funny--even if it was just plain stupid to own that thing as a pet.
> 
> Is this funny too? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgCHhovMxgo
> 
> (It's not related at all to the chimp attack; I'm just trying to make a point.)



lol, thats just creepy.

And there is a huge difference between 9/11 and a chimp attack. Thats like apples to oranges

----------


## Reed

yeah I don't find that funny at all.

----------


## Nooomoto

The people who died in the 9/11 attacks had no control over their deaths. The woman getting mauled because she was dumb enough to hang out with a chimpanzee had full control over what she chose to do. So yes, I find the woman getting mauled by a chimp funny.

FYI...I was watching the news last night, they had a woman on who had been bitten by the same chimp on a previous occasion.

----------


## Reed

Its funny till it happens to you and then we want all the sympathy in the world

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Why again was the chimp on Xanax? 

My bitch sister in law takes it all the time and gets all moody and violent...

----------


## Nooomoto

> Its funny till it happens to you and then we want all the sympathy in the world


Well...I wouldn't hang out with a fkin wild animal, especially not one that could kick my ass. I'm not retarded enough to believe that an animal such as a chimpanzee is my homeboy. I find it funny when dumb people do dumb shit and get punished for it.

----------


## Reed

> Well...I wouldn't hang out with a fkin wild animal, especially not one that could kick my ass. I'm not retarded enough to believe that an animal such as a chimpanzee is my homeboy. I find it funny when dumb people do dumb shit and get punished for it.


Yes I agree with the dumb shit and getting "punished."

I'm not here to argue or down people or whatever. All I'm saying is shit does happen sometimes and it may seem comical in a cartoon, to someone else possibly, but when its a loved one then we may change how we feel about the situation. I live towards the Smokey mountains and people run into animals all the time in the park. I mean they get attacked by raccoons, bambi and shit. May sound funny but it ain't when your face is hanging off your skull. Animals don't think like us when its fight or flight time. Once the "enemy" is down they may not stop like most humans would in a fight. They bust heads and take names....

----------


## amcon

> Yeah, it was actually the chimp from the Old Navy commercials. It wore human clothes, slept in a bed. Ate it's meals with the family, etc.
> While I agree with you about it still being a wild animal and having that innate animalistic instinct to it, I still have to make a separation between chimps and other wild animals. They are humans closest animal relative. We can receive blood transfusions from them since our DNA is so similar. I won't even get into the theory of evolution. While not as strong, a dog can do just as much damage.


lol ... you cant get blood tansfusions from a chimp... and the 2 % dna diff is quit a bit diff... it that was the case 2 % not being a big deal than we would be closer to plants than chimps... some plants have more advanced dna.

----------


## amcon

imagine watching your friends face being ripped off and their was nothing you could do as the chimp feasted (ate) her face... and chewed off her fingers - she had the chimp for a long time and knew it power that is why she was so crazy about it being shoot to death.

not the first time chimps tore off a humans face either...

----------


## VeraDeMilo

> lol ... you cant get blood tansfusions from a chimp... and the 2 % dna diff is quit a bit diff... it that was the case 2 % not being a big deal than we would be closer to plants than chimps... some plants have more advanced dna.


lol, you're wrong pal.

White blood cells do contain chimp DNA. Other blood products should not really be an issue. Red blood cells do not contain any genetic material, and neither do platelets.

In may 2007, There was a court case in Europe to determine whether Chimps should have Human rights by law.
During the case, "experts pointed out that *chimps differ from humans by only 1 per cent of their genetic material, can accept a blood transfusion* and can learn and use human languages through signs or symbols - although they lack the vocal dexterity to master speech..... and there are striking similarities in the composition of the blood and the immune responses. In fact, biologically, chimpanzees are more closely related to humans than they are to gorillas."

http://chimprescue.wordpress.com/200...sts-scientist/

----------


## VeraDeMilo

FYI we can also accept kidney donations from each other.
Chimpanzees and bonobos are our joint closest living relatives. (Not plants, lol. ridiculous)

----------


## Flagg

> lol, thats just creepy.
> 
> And there is a huge difference between 9/11 and a chimp attack. Thats like apples to oranges



Not really. It's okay to laugh at someone being killed in one video and not listen to people in terror in another? The world is full of too many dickheads.

----------


## Flagg

> lol ... you cant get blood tansfusions from a chimp... and the 2 % dna diff is quit a bit diff... it that was the case 2 % not being a big deal than we would be closer to plants than chimps... some plants have more advanced dna.


Yes you can, and not only chimps but pigs have organs that are practically identical to us. 

Plants share about 60% of our DNA and do not have "more advanced DNA" than us or Chimps, that is just absurd. PLEASE research before you make these sweeping statements in every thread you visit.

----------


## DSM4Life

Rumor has it the "chimp" was Tai !

----------


## amcon

> Yes you can, and not only chimps but pigs have organs that are practically identical to us. 
> 
> Plants share about 60% of our DNA and do not have "more advanced DNA" than us or Chimps, that is just absurd. PLEASE research before you make these sweeping statements in every thread you visit.


dude i have an your totally wrong and just hating any thing i put on here so piss off  :0piss:  :0piss:  :0piss:  x3 and unless you can talk nice like you mommy told you growing up ... keep you pie hole close 

thanks bro

----------


## amcon

> Yes you can, and not only chimps but pigs have organs that are practically identical to us. 
> 
> Plants share about 60% of our DNA and do not have "more advanced DNA" than us or Chimps, that is just absurd. PLEASE research before you make these sweeping statements in every thread you visit.


The creators of Dolly the cloned sheep announced last August that they were abandoning work on animal-to-human transplantation.

Three years ago, Baruah caused outrage in India when he performed the world's first pig-to-human transplant.

The patient regained consciousness after receiving the heart and lungs of a pig, but died a week later, apparently from acute infection.

The surgeon spent more than a month in jail before prosecutors dropped charges that he had contravened India's organ-transplant act.


just to put some small truth to what you say and i will restate small!!! they can take 20 of the hemogolbing with tons of anti rejection meds to make a 'synthetic" blood additive to use for the proceidure... and as of now the doc who has had any success with it is not revieling any info but to say he can do it... but - nothing clinical or considered a success.

----------


## amcon

> Yes you can, and not only chimps but pigs have organs that are practically identical to us. 
> 
> Plants share about 60% of our DNA and do not have "more advanced DNA" than us or Chimps, that is just absurd. PLEASE research before you make these sweeping statements in every thread you visit.


here is some easy research to find:

bro, read this very carefully, go slow and then re read it... oxoxo

o btw it is from a scientist who tried to dis prove creation ... enjoy

*"I did some research on this, folks. I decided the more chromosomes you have, the more complex you must be because it is the most complex molecule in the universe; and so I arranged a bunch of animals and plants in order based upon the number of chromosomes they had. I discovered that penicillin has two chromosomes. Fruit flies have eight. There are a few missing links in there three, four, five, six, seven. I don't know where they went, but I do believe from this research that I could prove that penicillin slowly evolved into fruit flies. And then over billions of years, they got more chromosomes someplace and turned into either a housefly or a tomato. (They are twins, you know! Pretty tough to tell the difference.) They both have 12 chromosomes. And then very slowly over billions of years we got more chromosomes and became a pea. And then over billions of years they got two more chromosomes and turned into a bee. Pretty close, now: bee - pea, see the similarities? And then very slowly became lettuce. And then a carrot. And when we got to 22 chromosomes a miracle took place. Did you know the possum, the redwood tree and the kidney bean all have 22 chromosomes? Identical triplets. See, that's a possum; that's the tree and kidney bean. Hey! Got them right! Look at that! The average scientist can't tell the difference. They've got 22 chromosomes - all three of them. Let's see: we've got tree, possum, kidney bean and huh, which one is which? I don't know. Very slowly over millions of years we got enough chromosomes to become a human. Here we are folks: we have forty-six. And if we can just get two more we are going to be a tobacco plant! .....

Why don't they teach the kids about the chromosome number as proof for evolution? Ill tell you why: because it goes totally against the theory. You won't find that mentioned anyplace! Those are facts, folks! Chromosome number does not prove evolution. That's all a farce, of course. And evolution itself is a farce"*

----------


## *RAGE*

LMFAO you go boy

----------


## Flagg

> here is some easy research to find:
> 
> bro, read this very carefully, go slow and then re read it... oxoxo
> 
> o btw it is from a scientist who tried to dis prove creation ... enjoy
> 
> *"I did some research on this, folks. I decided the more chromosomes you have, the more complex you must be because it is the most complex molecule in the universe; and so I arranged a bunch of animals and plants in order based upon the number of chromosomes they had. I discovered that penicillin has two chromosomes. Fruit flies have eight. There are a few missing links in there three, four, five, six, seven. I don't know where they went, but I do believe from this research that I could prove that penicillin slowly evolved into fruit flies. And then over billions of years, they got more chromosomes someplace and turned into either a housefly or a tomato. (They are twins, you know! Pretty tough to tell the difference.) They both have 12 chromosomes. And then very slowly over billions of years we got more chromosomes and became a pea. And then over billions of years they got two more chromosomes and turned into a bee. Pretty close, now: bee - pea, see the similarities? And then very slowly became lettuce. And then a carrot. And when we got to 22 chromosomes a miracle took place. Did you know the possum, the redwood tree and the kidney bean all have 22 chromosomes? Identical triplets. See, that's a possum; that's the tree and kidney bean. Hey! Got them right! Look at that! The average scientist can't tell the difference. They've got 22 chromosomes - all three of them. Let's see: we've got tree, possum, kidney bean and huh, which one is which? I don't know. Very slowly over millions of years we got enough chromosomes to become a human. Here we are folks: we have forty-six. And if we can just get two more we are going to be a tobacco plant! .....
> 
> Why don't they teach the kids about the chromosome number as proof for evolution? Ill tell you why: because it goes totally against the theory. You won't find that mentioned anyplace! Those are facts, folks! Chromosome number does not prove evolution. That's all a farce, of course. And evolution itself is a farce"*


By that reckoning, if a human was born with two extra chromosomes then a woman would give birth to a tomato plant? Life isn't like a ****ing jigsaw puzzle, that the picture is indicitive of the amount of pieces you get..it doesn't work like that. 
Horses have 64 chromosomes and donkeys have 62 , but they can produce a mule because their chromosomes are pretty homologous. A horse and a guinea pig both have 64 chromosomes, but cannot interbreed because the genes are arranged differently; a chicken and a dog both have 78...

----------


## amcon

> By that reckoning, if a human was born with two extra chromosomes then a woman would give birth to a tomato plant? Life isn't like a ****ing jigsaw puzzle, that the picture is indicitive of the amount of pieces you get..it doesn't work like that. 
> Horses have 64 chromosomes and donkeys have 62 , but they can produce a mule because their chromosomes are pretty homologous. A horse and a guinea pig both have 64 chromosomes, but cannot interbreed because the genes are arranged differently; a chicken and a dog both have 78...


that is the point bro ... if we started from a one celled amebia on chromozone and we "evolved" then we should be getting more complex (like the one celled amebia) but we are not. actually, 100% of the time if a animal or a baby is born with extra chromozones it is not a progression in evolution... it is a defect - and not a progression...

evolution as the creation of the earth never happened... evolution of species did happen - example : wolf to dogs so on and so forth

bro i can post thousand of studies that show evolution could not have happened... and creation is the logical answer

evolution is some thing from nothing

creation is some thing from some one as a greater being as a creator


if you can believe in evolution it is not a far jump to believe in a creator

----------


## gymnerd

I read about this, horrible.

----------


## PT

she is now in the cleveland clinic and is probably going to need a full face transplant. the cleveland clinic is the best place in the world for face transplants but its a 23 hour operation and she will need drugs the rest of her life to continue the cell growth in the repaired area. i dont know how you people can laugh about something like this. this lady had her nose ripped off, her eye sockets were completly crushed as well as her chin and cheek plus the skin on her face and hands were just about all tore off.

----------


## hellapimpin

yea i was reading that today on the shitter..Thats F'd up.. poor lady.. but shouldnt be trying to keep a WILD FN animal as a pet.. Monkeys are no joke...I wouldnt trust a monkey for a pet, as much as i wouldnt trust my buddys friendly 60 lb pitbull..(by the way i love pits) around my 2 year old daughter.

----------


## hellapimpin

man...i just listened to the recording...that was crazy..I hope the lady can still live a somewhat normal life.

----------


## Flagg

> that is the point bro ... if we started from a one celled amebia on chromozone and we "evolved" then we should be getting more complex (like the one celled amebia) but we are not. actually, 100% of the time if a animal or a baby is born with extra chromozones it is not a progression in evolution... it is a defect - and not a progression...
> 
> evolution as the creation of the earth never happened... evolution of species did happen - example : wolf to dogs so on and so forth
> 
> bro i can post thousand of studies that show evolution could not have happened... and creation is the logical answer
> 
> evolution is some thing from nothing
> 
> creation is some thing from some one as a greater being as a creator
> ...




Not to derail this thread too far, but evolution is a very slow gradual process. All life originated from the sea. As fish became able to survive on land a little longer than usual, so did the first amphibians develop, then the first reptiles, the first dinosaurs, and then mammals, birds and so on. Creator/Creation is no different to the Chicken or the Egg. IF there is a creator, where did the creator come from? Something cant come from nothing. Everything in life is a cycle, and I dont think the Universe is any different...it begins, it dies, it starts again. And so on. 

But getting back on topic, I dont think owning a chimpanze is a good idea at all, unless you're the owner of a zoo or a sanctuary where the primate is kept.

----------

